# Laptop Within Rs.40000



## Top_Gun (Oct 28, 2011)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD) INR 40000

2) What size notebook would you prefer?
c. Thin and Light; 13" - 14" screen
d. Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if Amazon.com or Newgg.com ships to your country (Only if you know this info).

India

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:All brands
b. Dislike:None


5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 

Programming, surfing the internet, blogging, lots of reading, and some occasional gaming.

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?

Both.

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?

I want to be able to play BF3 at low settings, as well as the Mass Effect series. I don't game a lot nowadays, so running these games at low settings is enough. I'l also probably run a few older games, but they're old enough not to cause any taxation on today's machines.

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?

3 hours and above would be nice.

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?

Online is OK.

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.

I run Windows 7, though I use VMs running different Linux distros.

Screen Specifics

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?

Dunno, 1366 by 768 should be enough.

NOTE: I'm willing to be flexible in my preferences, i.e. if someone suggests a laptop with very good specs within my budget but a battery life of only 2 hours, I'm take that laptop.

Also, I'm in Kolkata, so I know HP and Dell have service centres here, but not too sure about Acer/Asus/Lenovo/Toshiba.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Oct 28, 2011)

Check this laptop: Here
second gen core i5, 4GB RAM (you can upgrade to 8GB for 1500), 750GB hard disk and nvidia GT 540M for moderate gaming.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 28, 2011)

HP Pavilion DV6 Series Dv4 - 3016tx Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

Similar to the ASUS above but with smaller HD and better GFX


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Oct 28, 2011)

^
out of stock at flipkart, probably discontinued by HP.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 28, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> ^
> out of stock at flipkart, probably discontinued by HP.


It is still available in shops.

HP is probably going to replace them with models with the newer SB CPUs (Small inc in clocks).


----------



## Alien (Oct 28, 2011)

Well, dv4 3016tx is shown as discontinued in HP India website.


----------



## Top_Gun (Oct 29, 2011)

Umm...thanks for the help, but I really doubt I can get my dad to agree to buying an ASUS laptop.  
Could you guys suggest something from companies other than ASUS and LG?


----------



## red dragon (Oct 29, 2011)

What is wrong with Asus?Far more reliable than HP and Acer.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 29, 2011)

ASUS + Kolkata = Rashi.

Might be wrong.


----------



## Top_Gun (Oct 29, 2011)

Erm...well, my dad doesn't have too much faith in them..thinks they're not so reputed, that he's never heard anyone buying an ASUS laptop...and he's skeptical about the servicing facilities in Kolkata.


----------



## Top_Gun (Oct 29, 2011)

How would the HP DV6 6115TX be? I found that its shop price is around 38k!


----------



## rahul2002 (Oct 29, 2011)

try this
Asus K53SV-SX520D


----------



## Top_Gun (Oct 29, 2011)

I've seen that, it's a very good model, but will Asus be reliable here in Kolkata? if something goes wrong within warranty?or after that? Can I get it fixed easily?
Also, I need the laptop to last at least 4 years for basic work. (I don't expect to play 2015's games on this year's laptops.) So will the Asus thing be hardy enough to last that long?

What about the Acer Timeline 5830? It seems a VFM option.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Oct 29, 2011)

Asus is reliable. About warranty, check with other members from Kolkata.
About build quality, Hp pavilion series is not that good, same goes with Acer.
If possible, get a Dell Vostro with extended warranty. Will easily last 4 years.


----------



## red dragon (Oct 29, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> ASUS + Kolkata = Rashi.
> 
> Might be wrong.


Not anymore.You get onsite warranty at kolkata now.



Top_Gun said:


> Erm...well, my dad doesn't have too much faith in them..thinks they're not so reputed, that he's never heard anyone buying an ASUS laptop...and he's skeptical about the servicing facilities in Kolkata.


Take dad to the Asus showroom at e-mall(G.C.Avenue),he will like it.
BTW,the ASS of HP is very poor in kolkata.
Lenovo has better ASS in here.


----------



## red dragon (Oct 30, 2011)

What exactly is fully fledged?


----------

